
iOS 14 Features Handwriting Recognition from Apple Pencil into Typed Text - mpweiher
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/09/ios-14-ocr-apple-pencil-text-conversion/
======
bigiain
So glad to see the second comment on the MacRumors article says "Eat up
Martha."

